# Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

Redaktionell







*Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen​**Die Verbände der Sport- und Angelfischerei sind uneinig in der Frage Aalfangverbot für Angler. Das EAA-Mitglied DAFV ist gegen Verbot, der europäische Dachverband EAA selber ist aber  dafür.*

Normalerweise hat sich ein Mitglied eines Vereines oder Verbandes an Beschlüsse zu halten, die gemeinschaftlich getroffen wurden nach der Satzung.

Ob das nun gültige Vorstands- oder Präsidiumsbeschlüsse oder Beschlüsse von Mitglieder- oder Hauptversammlungen sind.

Wir hatten bereits berichtet, dass die EU plant, Anglern ein Aalfangverbot (hier zuerst Ostsee) aufzuerlegen:
EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwasser?

Ich hatte auch positiv angemerkt, dass der DAFV sich hier erstmals gegen ein drohendes Verbot ausgesprochen hat!

Statt wie sonst (fast) immer (wie bei Angelverbot AWZ oder Baglimit Dorsch) gegenüber Politik und Behörden gleich Kompromisse anzubieten oder die Segel zu streichen.

Dumm für den DAFV:
Es gibt einen Beschluss des europäischen Dachverbandes (European Anglers Alliance (EAA)), in dem auch der DAFV Mitglied ist (und so dessen Beschlusslage eigentlich vertreten müsste) aus dem Jahre 2007.

In einer Meldung vom 01.09. 2017 macht die EAA Sichtweise und Beschlusslage noch einmal klar:
http://www.eaa-europe.org/news/11866/eu-commission-proposes-eel-fisheries-ban-in-the-baltic-sea.html



> _The European Commission proposes a ban on Baltic Sea eel fisheries due to “alarming scientific evidence and historically low levels”. Eels caught accidentally will have to be released instantly. The ban applies both to commercial and recreational fishing, for the year 2018.
> .....
> ......
> EAA welcomes the Commission’s proposed ban on eel fishing at sea (Baltic).
> _





> _In 2007 EAA adopted an eel resolution, which still stands. The EAA calls for:
> 1. Stop, as soon as possible, all fishing for eels at all its life stages
> 2. Compulsory release of all eel by-catches
> 3. Stop all commercial fisheries for eel, with potential compensation for loss of income
> ...



Da hiermit der DAFV mit seiner Sichtweise und Veröffentlichung klar gegen Beschlusslage der EAA verstösst, habe ich bei der EAA nachgefragt, wie sie dazu stehen:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> in Ihrer Veröffentlichung vom 01. 09. 2017 begrüßt die EAA das Aalfangverbot auch für Freizeitangler in der Ostsee.
> http://www.eaa-europe.org/news/11866/eu-commission-proposes-eel-fisheries-ban-in-the-baltic-sea.html
> ...



Sobald wie Antwort erhalten,  werden wir sie veröffentlichen.

Im Falle einer Nichtantwort werden wir informieren.

Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere Infos zum Thema:
EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwasser?

Die LINKE: Schriftliche Frage an Bundesregierung wegen Aalfangverbot Ostsee


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Mir ist das völlig Wumpe ob der DAV damit gegen den europäischen Verband schiesst, ich vin froh dass sie überhaupt irgendwas machen was mal pro Angler ist


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Die sollten bei der Glasaalfischerei mal anfangen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mir ist das völlig Wumpe ob der DAV damit gegen den europäischen Verband schiesst, ich vin froh dass sie überhaupt irgendwas machen was mal pro Angler ist


ob sie was FÜR oder PRO Angler machen, wird sich noch zeigen.

Mal nicht von vorneherein GEGEN Angler - mehr isses ja noch nicht..

Und vielleicht machen sie das nur, weil sie eh wissen, sie werden dann von EAA zurückgepfiiffen und können dann die Schuld anderen geben?

Wir werden sehen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Da de DAFV ja der mit größte Mitgliedsverband im EAA ist, sollten die auch eine Kehrtwende erreichen wollen, wenn sie es wirklich ernst meinen würden.


----------



## ayron (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und vielleicht machen sie das nur, weil sie eh wissen, sie werden dann von EAA zurückgepfiiffen und können dann die Schuld anderen geben?
> 
> Wir werden sehen....




Entwerder so, oder Sie bekommen jetzt langsam wirklich Angst, da man versucht an den heiligen Gral der Plumpsangler anzugehen. Ein Aalangelverbot und eine typische DAFV-Mache würde das Fass auch bei den vielen noch hörigen Abnickern zu überlaufen bringen.
Für mich nur noch von Besatzverbot von Regenbogenforellen und Karpfen zu toppen oder halt von einem komplettem Angelverbot.

Da werden auch Rolf und Günther (75,bekennde Plumpser und Ehrenmitglieder im DAFV) noch mal die Fackeln und Mistgabeln aus dem Keller holen


----------



## gründler (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



ayron schrieb:


> Entwerder so, oder Sie bekommen jetzt langsam wirklich Angst, da man versucht an den heiligen Gral der Plumpsangler anzugehen. Ein Aalangelverbot und eine typische DAFV-Mache würde das Fass auch bei den vielen noch hörigen Abnickern zu überlaufen bringen.
> 
> Glaube ich eher weniger weder Angst noch das andere
> 
> ...



Um nach kurzen Umschaufeln des Mist wieder die Forken in Keller zu tragen.....

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

befürchte, dass gründler recht hat.....


----------



## ayron (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> befürchte, dass gründler recht hat.....


Klar auszuschließen würde ich da nicht's, aber mit dem Aalangelverbot geht es jetzt in einen Themenbereich, der deutlich mehr und vor allem auch die “einfacheren“ und unpolitischen Angler hart treffen wird.

Auf das aktuell oft kritisierte “anranzen“, hier im Falle des DAFV würde ich auch nichts geben.

P.s. einfach im Sinne von Leuten, sich außer um den Besatz/Erfolg am Wasser für nix weiter interessieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Ich bin mir, ehrlich gesagt, nicht mal sicher, ob die DAFV-Helden überhaupt wussten, dass es einen (auch noch konträren)  Beschluss der EAA dazu gibt...

Im Ernstfall würd ich auch eher "nein" vermuten..
:g:g

Uninformiertheit und mangelnde Teamfähigkeit/Absprache hört man öfter in Verbindung mit dem DAFV, als man denken sollte..


----------



## ayron (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir, ehrlich gesagt, nicht mal sicher, ob die DAFV-Helden überhaupt wussten, dass es einen (auch noch konträren)  Beschluss der EAA dazu gibt...
> 
> Im Ernstfall würd ich auch eher "nein" vermuten..
> :g:g
> ...


Alles möglich.....Beim DAFV weiß man nie was passiert. Irgendwie wärs spannend, wenn nicht traurig[emoji6]


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Und mir wärs auch lieber, müssten nicht immer immer wir Angler drunter leiden...


----------



## rhinefisher (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Hi!
Ein generelles Fangverbot fände ich sogar gut - persönlich schone ich den Aal seit über 10 Jahren.
Die Art ist vom Aussterben bedroht... da kann ich mich über Aal angelnde Angler nur wundern...#d#d .
Petri


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Weitere Infos zum Thema:
EU will Aalfangverbot in der Ostsee für Angler und Fischer - wann auch im Süßwasser?

Die LINKE: Schriftliche Frage an Bundesregierung wegen Aalfangverbot Ostsee


----------



## Pep63 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ein generelles Fangverbot fände ich sogar gut - persönlich schone ich den Aal seit über 10 Jahren.
> Die Art ist vom Aussterben bedroht... da kann ich mich über Aal angelnde Angler nur wundern...#d#d .
> Petri



*Bei uns in der Ems muss jeder Aal auf dem Weg in die Nordsee durch ein Wasserkraftwerk in Rheine mit einer Leistung, die kaum der Rede wert ist. Jeder Aal ist dort verloren. Also warum nicht in den Räucherofen!
http://www.wn.de/Muensterland/2016/...en-in-Turbinen-Fischhaecksler-Wasserkraftwerk
 
Da würde ich gerne sehen, wenn der Verband von unserem Beitrag die Stromrechte kaufen würde! Wäre wahrscheinlich kostengünstiger als der Fischbesatz der dort gehäckselt wird!
 
 
Bei meinem letzten Urlaub in Lanzarote konnte man im Supermarkt Glasaale kaufen, die in Blöcken von 10x10x10 cm eingefroren waren. Davon lagen in der Auslage ca. 15-20 Stück. Soviel Aal hat unser Verein in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht besetzt. Hier müsste mal angesetzt werden!!!!*


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Aber sollen wir uns laut AB nicht immer was Angeln angeht am Ausland orientieren, die ALLE ja ALLES besser machen als wir in diesem unserem Deutschland?
Wie sollen wir es nun z.B. mit dem Angel-Vorbild Schweden machen, die ja Angeln auf Aal schon sehr lange für Angler verboten haben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

tja, wo steht das redaktionell, dass ALLES im Ausland besser wäre?

Das vieles da im Ausland für Angler besser geregelt ist, ist klar. 

Hier gehts aber thematisch darum, dass der DAFV im Gegensatz zu seinem europäischen Dachverband steht.

Bleib also einfach beim Thema.


----------



## TMC (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ein generelles Fangverbot fände ich sogar gut - persönlich schone ich den Aal seit über 10 Jahren.
> Die Art ist vom Aussterben bedroht... da kann ich mich über Aal angelnde Angler nur wundern...#d#d .
> Petri



Ich stimme dir vollkommen zu. Vor allem wo die Aale mit den ganzen aufkommenden Grundeln und Wollis gute Gegenarbeit leisten würden. Dazu käme dass sich wohl durch das größere Futteraufkommen auch der Bestand schneller erholen könnte als früher.

Petri


----------



## Michael.S (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Es werden 100 mal mehr Aale in irgendwelchen Turbinen geschreddert als von Anglern gefangen , da liegt das Problem , von den Glasaalfängen der Franzosen gar nicht erst zu Reden


----------



## rhinefisher (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Hi!
Mir ist schon bewusst, dass Verbauung und vor Allem der Glasaalfang, aber auch der Kormoran, die eigentlichen Probleme verursachen.
Das entbindet mich jedoch keinesfalls von meiner eigenen Verantwortung für mein ganz persönliches Verhalten in meiner kleinen Welt.
Man kann aber durchaus nachvollziehen wenn jemand denkt "leckt mich doch Alle...", wenn
man die "Großvernichtung" der Aale betrachtet - ist halt nicht mein Verhalten daß zum Aussterben führt, ist dann das schlagende Argument.
Ich halte das für mich persönlich für falsch.
Petri


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Ein generelles Fangverbot fände ich sogar gut - persönlich schone ich den Aal seit über 10 Jahren.
> Die Art ist vom Aussterben bedroht... da kann ich mich über Aal angelnde Angler nur wundern...#d#d .
> Petri



Jupp, damit die Shredderanlagen der Wasserkraftwerke sich auch richtig rentieren,

#q

http://www.lwaf.de/index.php/news/wasserkraft/178-wasserkraftpolitikgewaesser

Nein,, aber ist ja auch ok wenn Du auf den Genuss eines Aals für die Wasserkraftwerke und Kormoran verzichtest. 
Sollte man Dir hoch anrechnen.

ich finde es auch Top, dass in BW ein Aal- fangverbot besteht, in NRW das Mindestmaß 50cm ist und in Nd nur 35cm.
ich darf wenisgtens den Aale fangen welche der BWer nicht fangen darf...Danke Jungs!
Den Aale den ich zurücksetzen muss fangen meine Kollegen in Nd. 
Ich gönn es denen. lol

Angler und deren Verbände sind echt Idioten!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Hier gehts nicht drum, ob jemand auf was verzichten will oder nicht,..

Sondern dass sich hier der DAFV und die EAA thematisch in den Haaren haben und keiner weiss, wie sich die Verbände mit welcher Wirkung und Aussage hier angelpolitisch positionieren.


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

Ich trau der EAA mehr Sachverstand zu als dem DAFV.

Wie war die Abkürzung für DAFV?


----------



## kati48268 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir, ehrlich gesagt, nicht mal sicher, ob die DAFV-Helden überhaupt wussten, dass es einen (auch noch konträren)  Beschluss der EAA dazu gibt...


Woher sollen sie das auch wissen? #c

Das Budget für EU-Arbeit wurde finanziell so runter gefahren, dass es vermutlich nicht mal mehr für ein two-way-Ticket nach Brüssel reicht
und es sitzt zwar ein DAFV-GF im EAA-Präsidium,
aber das ist halt Stefan Spahn, dessen Kompetenz in Sachen Angeln ungefähr der von 2m-Feldweg entspricht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

pist Tu pöhse ;-)))
Gefällt mir...


----------



## malinke (22. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Mir ist schon bewusst, … aber auch der Kormoran, die eigentlichen Probleme verursachen.




… da ist es wieder  Die Menschen sind die Idioten, nicht der Kormoran! Werden wir auch jetzt wieder am Sonntag sehen … und sowieso sind immer die Anderen schuld.
Ich finde das Verbot absolut ok. Gruß, M.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*

und nochmal:
Es geht NICHT um das Verbot an sich!

Sondern darum, dass hier der DAFV und sein Dachverband in Europa, wo er Mitglied ist, die EAA, in komplett gegensätzliche Richtungen arbeiten.


----------



## rhinefisher (22. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



malinke schrieb:


> … da ist es wieder  Die Menschen sind die Idioten, nicht der Kormoran! Werden wir auch jetzt wieder am Sonntag sehen … und sowieso sind immer die Anderen schuld.
> Ich finde das Verbot absolut ok. Gruß, M.



Eigentlich stehe ich nicht im Verdacht ein Idiot zu sein...:m


----------



## Kochtopf (22. September 2017)

*AW: Aalfangverbot für Angler - EAA dafür, DAFV dagegen*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Eigentlich stehe ich nicht im Verdacht ein Idiot zu sein...:m



Beweisaufnahme abgeschlossen 

SCNR


----------

